# Anyone hunting around Valley City this weekend?



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyone wanting an extra person in there hunting this weekend? I live in Valley City. I work alot so I dont have time to scout. I have a trailer and duck fullbodies and some goose fullbodies.

Let me know.

Thanks


----------



## pigeon123 (Sep 25, 2012)

Good luck with that. Maybe Templey and you can hook up sounds like you two would be perfect for each other..... Maybe some trespassing or take a picture of a nice turd?????


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

you are a tool.


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

ValleyHunter said:


> you are a tool.


That is spelled Stool.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

pigeon123 said:


> Good luck with that. Maybe Templey and you can hook up sounds like you two would be perfect for each other..... Maybe some trespassing or take a picture of a nice turd?????


Jeez pigeon, take your meds lately? I bet your the kind of guy to f*&k a guy in the a$$ and not even have the g0d [email protected]*n common courtesy to give him a reach around.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I bet your the kind of guy to f*&k a guy in the a$$ and not even have the g0d [email protected]*n common courtesy to give him a reach around.


\

One of the best opening 10 mins of a movie ever.... Full Metal Jacket. Always have to watch it when it is on TV.


----------

